# Sony Xperia SP



## TeeCee0263 (Dec 25, 2012)

I had originally posted this problem about five months ago. I had one reply from a member on here to which I replied, but nothing since. I'm trying again in the hope that someone can assist me in trying to solve the problem that I have.

I have a Sony Xperia SP mobile. I recently bought a 64GB memory card for it. I formatted the card and transferred the data from my original 8GB card to it. Most of the data was successfully transferred however, the music files did not. When I view the data on the card on my laptop, I can see the music files but the individual music files didn't transfer. So I manually inserted the music files into each folder. When I re-insert the card into the phone the files disappear again. How can I fix this problem?

When inserting the the card into the phone, turn off the phone before doing so. This does not seem to make a difference as the phone does not recognise the music files that I had uploaded onto it from my laptop.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The best options are all listed in the manual.

Transferring and handling content using a USB cable

Use a USB cable connection between a computer and your device for easy transfer and management of your files. Once the two devices are connected, you can drag and drop content between your device and the computer, or between your device's internal storage and SD card, using the computer's file explorer.

If you're transferring music, video, pictures or other media files to your device, it's best to use the Media Go™ application on your computer. Media Go™ converts media files so that you can use them on your device.
To transfer content between your device and computer using a USB cable

Using a USB cable, connect your device to a computer. Internal storage & SD card connected appears in the status bar on the screen of your device.
Computer: Open Microsoft® Windows® Explorer from the desktop and wait until your device's internal storage and your SD card appear as external disks in Microsoft® Windows® Explorer.
Computer: Drag and drop the desired files between your device and the computer.

To transfer content between internal storage and an SD card via USB

Using a USB cable, connect your device to a computer. Internal storage & SD card connected appears in the status bar on the screen of your device.
Computer: Open Microsoft® Windows® Explorer from the desktop and wait until your device's internal storage and your SD card appear as external disks in Microsoft® Windows® Explorer.
Computer: Drag and drop the desired files between the device's internal storage and the SD card.

To transfer files directly from internal storage to an SD card in the device

From your Home screen, tap .
Find and tap Settings > Storage > Transfer data to SD card.
Mark the file types you want to transfer to the SD card.
Tap Transfer.

The direct transfer method means that a USB cable connection to a computer is not necessary.
Transferring files using Media transfer mode via Wi-Fi®

You can transfer files between your device and other MTP compatible devices, such as a computer, using a Wi-Fi® connection. Before connecting, you first need to pair the two devices. If you're transferring music, video, pictures or other media files between your device and a computer, it's best to use the Media Go™ application on the computer. Media Go™ converts media files so that you can use them on your device.
In order to use this feature, you need a Wi-Fi® enabled device that supports Media transfer, for example, a computer running Microsoft® Windows Vista® or Windows® 7.
To pair your device wirelessly with a computer using Media transfer mode

Make sure Media transfer mode is enabled on your device. It is normally enabled by default.
Connect your device to the computer using a USB cable.
Computer: Once the name of your device appears on the screen, click Network configuration and follow the instructions to pair the computer.
When you are finished pairing, disconnect the USB cable from both devices.

The above instructions only work if Windows® 7 is installed on your computer and the computer is connected to a Wi-Fi® Access Point via a network cable.
To connect paired devices wirelessly in Media transfer mode[MR2]

Make sure Media transfer mode is enabled on your device. It is normally enabled by default.
Drag the status bar downwards, then tap .
Tap Xperia™ > USB Connectivity.
Tap the paired device that you want to connect to under Trusted devices.
Tap Connect.

Make sure the Wi-Fi® function is turned on.
To disconnect from connected device [MR2]

Drag the status bar downwards, then tap .
Tap Settings > Xperia™ > USB Connectivity.
Tap the paired device that you want to disconnect from under Trusted devices.
Tap Disconnect.

To remove from the paired host [MR2]

Drag the status bar downwards, then tap .
Tap Settings > Xperia™ > USB Connectivity.
Tap the paired device that you want to remove.
Tap Forget.

PC Companion

PC Companion is a computer application that gives you access to additional features and services which help you transfer music, video and pictures to and from your device. You can also use PC Companion to update your device and get the latest software version available. The installation files for PC Companion are saved on your device and the installation is launched from the device when you connect it to a computer via USB cable.

You need an internet connected computer running one of the following operating systems to use the PC Companion application:

Microsoft® Windows® 7
Microsoft® Windows® 8
Microsoft® Windows Vista®
Microsoft® Windows® XP (Service Pack 3 or higher)

To install PC Companion [MR2]

Make sure the Install software checkbox under Settings > Xperia™ > USB Connectivity is marked.
Connect your device to a PC using a USB cable.
Device: Tap Install.
Computer: The PC Companion installer starts automatically after a few seconds. Follow the on-screen instructions to install PC Companion.

To start PC Companion

Make sure that PC Companion is installed on your PC.
Open the PC Companion application on the PC, then click Start to open one of the features that you want to use.

Media Go™

The Media Go™ computer application helps you transfer and manage media content in your device and computer. You can install and access Media Go™ from within the PC Companion application.

You need one of these operating systems to use the Media Go™ application:

Microsoft® Windows® 7
Microsoft® Windows Vista®
Microsoft® Windows® XP, Service Pack 3 or higher

To transfer content using the Media Go™ application

Connect your device to a computer using a supported USB cable.
Device: In the status bar, Internal storage connected appears.
Computer: Open the PC Companion application on the PC first. In PC Companion, click Media Go to start the Media Go™ application. In some cases, you may have to wait for Media Go™ to install.
Using Media Go™, drag and drop files between your computer and device.
Xperia? SP - User guide (English [English])


----------



## TeeCee0263 (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks very much for trying to assist me with my problem. I followed your instructs about connecting my phone via USB cable, but now I have a new problem. Neither MediaGo nor PC Companion is detecting my phone.

I have uninstalled and re-installed both software at least twice and nothing seems to work :-( . I have also changed the USB ports; re-started both the phone and my laptop. Is there a solution that you can suggest please?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried resetting your phone see the link in my last post (in blue) under maintenance on the left column.


----------

